# Noob + webserver



## kilroy (26. August 2002)

hallo erstmal
ich bin neu hier im forum und in der welt der webserver
also der totale noob:
ich habe da fragen bezüglich der ordner auf meinen webserver und deren bedeutung. eine liste folgt.
es waere nett wenn mir jemand helfen koennte.
also wofuer sind diese ordner alle gut :

anon_ftp
bin
cgi-bin
conf
error-docs
httpdocs
logs
pd
webusers

fuer ausfuehrliche hilfe waere ich sehr dankbar


----------



## kilroy (26. August 2002)

hmmmm....
immer noch keiner da gewesen ?


----------



## foxx21 (26. August 2002)

zwar hab ich wenig ahnung von webservern aber ich denke mal


logs = logdateien wann wer was draufgeladen bearbeitet usw. hat

cgi bin = sicherungsdatein


----------



## kilroy (26. August 2002)

danke, jetzt weiss ich schon mehr  
wenn mir noch jemand den rest erklaeren koennte ....


----------



## reto (26. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kilroy _
> anon_ftp
> bin
> cgi-bin
> ...



cgi-bin -> Ordner zum ausführen von Perl/VB-Scripts (.pl, .cgi etc)
error-docs-> Ablage für vordefinierte Fehlerseiten (404, 500 Errors etc)
httpdocs -> Ablage für die Webdokumente (HTML, Bilder etc)

Und sonst halt ->


----------



## kilroy (26. August 2002)

jau, vielen dank fuer die hilfe 
edit:

aber noch ne frage: (nichhauen)

in welchen ordner muss ich jetzt meine seite uploaden ?


----------



## JoelH (26. August 2002)

*hmm,*

rtfm = read the funking manual = lies das verf***te Handbuch
aber egal, du gibts ja nichtmal an um was für einen Webserver es sich handelt !
Aber trotzdem, wie man am Namen eigentlich selbst rausfinden kann
httpdocs für die Seiten und cgi-bin für Perlscripte oder so


----------



## kilroy (26. August 2002)

ich wuerd die fuckin manual ja gerne lesen wenns denn eine geben
wuerde ! ihr mehlaugen,sonst wuerde ich hier doch keine fragen stellen !

ich danke trotzdem fuer die hilfe, auch wenn sie etwas schroff war
werden hier alle noobs so behandelt ? traurig, traurig


----------



## virtualsix (11. September 2002)

anon_ftp 
bin 
cgi-bin 
conf 
error-docs 
httpdocs 
logs 
pd 
webusers 

das meiste davon brauchste ned 
wichtig is für dich nur httpdocs und conf
httpdocs einfach deine Seite reinladen und dann aufrufen zb 
httpdocs/test
localhost/test

conf wäre auch noch wichtig, da hier die komplette konfiguration des webserves festgelegt ist.
kuck mal obs ne httpd.conf gibt dann hast ja was womit dich spielen kannst ))

mfg
virtualsix


----------

